# Doe with vaginal bleeding



## cmany (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi All

I am new here, and have a question...

I have 5 goats...a nannie and her twins, a 4.5 month old Lamancha doe, and a 3 month old nubian buck...

My question is about my 4.5 month old. I went out this morning, and all seemed fine until I saw blood on her tail. Her poop is just fine, but her vaginal area looks a bit swollen, and obviously from the blood on her tail she has been bleeding a bit...

She is really hard to catch to take a good close look, but she seems fine except for this...

The people we got her from had her with other females and their babies...males were kept separate...We had put her and the buck together, as they were both young, and we got them within a day of each other...and they bonded really well...

That was a month ago...we got the Nannie and her twins a week ago...and we banded the buck yesterday...he looks fine...

Is it possible that the young buckling could have gotten her pregnant and she is miscarrying, due to her age? Or should I look for other signs of problems...

Yes...we are really new at this...so looking for any advice possible...

Christine


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Hmm. Not sure what it could be without a picture but I will throw in my guesses.

I kinda doubt it could be that she got bred by the buckling.
Don't quote me...but I think she would have to be 1 month along to be bleeding like that. Which would mean she was bred at 3.5 months old. I never heard of a goat even having a heat at that age. Lamanchas don't even breed this time of year.
I don't know how she could be bred or miscarrying. Maybe its possible...but very unlikely.

Are you sure it is discharge FROM her vulva/pooch? Maybe she got poked by something or cut in that she is bleeding externally and it is visible on her tail? I would try to catch her and take a look at it. Or have someone hold her for you so you can look at it.
Scrub the dried blood off and check for any cuts. They can get cuts in the most unlikely areas.
If it was a bad cut it could explain why its swollen.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Ok, so within what dates was she with a buck?

Depending on how far along she is...she may have aborted. She's quite young to be pregnant....but it's possible. Or she might have torn something...got snagged on the fence maybe? Or possibly something else. You'll need to catch her and have a better look.


----------

